# Laserdrucker einrichten/ kalibrieren

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich nutzte schon recht lange meinen Laserdrucker HP LaserJet 6L. Nach dem Kauf eines neuen Motherboard muß ich den Drucker über ein parallel zu usb Kabel nuzten. Allerdings ist die Druckqualität gesunken. bei Textdokumenten ist schwarz im Druck nur noch ein dunkles grau. Sollte ich foomatic ausprobieren? Kann ich den Drucker kalibrieren? Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ich habe auch 

```
net-print/hplip-3.12.10a  USE="X hpcups kde libnotify libusb0 parport (policykit) qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -minimal -scanner -snmp -static-ppds" 0 kB
```

ausprobiert, allerdings wird im hp-setup der Drucker auch bei manueller Eingabe nicht erkannt.

Ich denke, das es das Gerät ist:

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsusb..

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg | grep print

[    5.593031] usblp 2-1.6:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg | grep lp

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1034582

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5986.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=2993156)

[    0.187604] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[    3.635588] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[    5.593031] usblp 2-1.6:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305

[    5.593053] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
```

```
flammenflitzer cups # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.5.2

# Written by cupsd on 2013-04-12 19:59

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING

<DefaultPrinter LaserJet>

UUID urn:uuid:29d53789-2e07-3dde-7c74-ed529bc13d71

Info LaserJet

Location flammenflitzer

MakeModel HP LaserJet Series PCL 4/5

DeviceURI parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

StateTime 1365789558

Type 8400964

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>
```

----------

## demiurg

 *Quote:*   

> Info LaserJet
> 
> Location flammenflitzer
> 
> MakeModel HP LaserJet Series PCL 4/5
> ...

 

finde ich schon etwas seltsam mit dem Anschluss parallel

bei mir

```
Info Kyocera FS-1010 lokal

MakeModel Kyocera Mita FS-1010

DeviceURI usb://Kyocera/FS-1010

State Idle

```

mit cups-1.5.2-r4 und deaktiviertem usb Flag, dafür usb Druckerunterstützung im Kernel eingebaut.

Gruß

----------

